# 5100; it's not just for blending anymore



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

I've always like McClelland's VA flakes/blends. Yeah, I know "ketchup". Truthfully, new .. or fresh tins/tobacco does tend to offer a sweetness that could be construed as such a flavor ... but truthfully, I wish I hadn't ever heard that .. cuz IMO a tangy sweet flavor could be interpreted as "ketchup" because our tongues are really not that complex in regard to the number of flavors it can actually taste (the combination of flavors along with scent is what creates complex tastes)

Anyway, just wanted to weigh in on aging 5100. This red VA is great with Perique .. no doubt. But I recommend aging some straight 5100 .... 6 months to a year. I just filled a bowl with some 10 month old 5100 ... and it really is terrific. Sweet grassy pure tobacco flavor... in its best form. 

Give it a try ... you'll be glad you did.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

KinnScience said:


> Anyway, just wanted to weigh in on aging 5100. This red VA is great with Perique .. no doubt. But I recommend aging some straight 5100 .... 6 months to a year. I just filled a bowl with some 10 month old 5100 ... and it really is terrific. Sweet grassy pure tobacco flavor... in its best form.
> 
> Give it a try ... you'll be glad you did.


Too bad KinnScience is no longer around, 'cause I'd like to thank him for this review.

Having never had much success with VA blends (I'd only ever tried flakes/broken flakes, and I have yet to figure out how to keep flakes lit long enough to enjoy them) I wanted to give a ribbon-cut Virginia a try. I ran across McClelland 5100 at smokingpipes.com, did some research on it over at tobaccoreviews.com, and finally saw this review here. I decided to buy a couple of ounces.

My first smoke, a few days after it arrived in the mail, was less than inspiring. I didn't really notice much other than smokey flavor, and I had a bit of trouble keeping it lit.

That was 4-6 months ago. Today I decided to give it a try again, this time in one of my older pipes (first smoke was in a brand new pipe). After I got it lit and started puffing, I began to notice a light sweet flavor, one I had not encountered before in my smoking experiences. I thought to myself, "so this is what they mean when they talk about Virginias being sweet."

All in all, I thoroughly enjoyed 5100 this time around. It'll probably never be my favorite blend of all time, but it was a good solid smoke with a nice flavor... the perfect thing for a pleasant evening around sunset. In fact, the sweetness is still lingering in my mouth, even though I finished the smoke a little while ago.

I had begun to think that Virginias weren't for me, but now I'm going to have to think again.


----------



## 300e (May 20, 2010)

I love 5100. Great in the morning with a cup of joe by itself, and wonderful late at night mixed with a coin of Escudo and a Scotch on the side. That's some fine living!


----------

